# Costa Rica Trip



## Pursuit24 (Feb 22, 2008)

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">I recently got back from <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:country-region><st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Costa Rica</st1lace></st1:country-region><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">. I had been planning this trip for almost 8 months. There was a group of 10 of us that went. We rented a house right outside of Jaco on the beach. The house was amazing. 2600 sq. 6 bedrooms and 3.5 baths, private pool with cabaña, and the view from the back patio that was like a postcard. There was plenty of room for everyone. The house also had 4 sea kayaks that we could use anytime we wanted.<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">We planned 5 days of fishing while we were there (only 4 people per day). We fished out of Los Suenos. It took us about 15 - 20 minutes to get to the marina from the house. <P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">The fishing started a little a little slow, but picked up each day. First day we went 2 for 3 on sails and no dolphin. We really wanted dolphinfor dinner to save us some money while we were there. <P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">







<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Day 2wefinally got our dolphin we caught 3 dolphin and went 1 for 2 on sails.Two of themwere 30 lb bulls and the other a 15 lb cow. We had dinner secured for days to come. <P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">







<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Day 3started off with one of the wives with us that had never been offshore fishing. She started the day off right for us. She caught a 35 - 40 lb bull. It wore her out for the rest of the day. Whata fish to call your first. Next up was the biggest sail I have ever seen in my life. The fish did not jump much. When he got close to the boat we thought it was a marlin for a minute. The captain was impressed also, he started yelling GRANDE GRANDE and a few other four letter words with it also. The captain and crew estimated the fish at 175 -185 lb fish. The captain has been fishing in <st1:country-region><st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Costa Rica</st1lace></st1:country-region><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> all his life, and he said it was the biggest sail he has ever caught or saw. We found a small rip and trolled to it. As soon as we got close four lines started screaming. You are talking about a blast four nice dolphin on at the same time. We had 2 bulls and 2 cows on. We ended up landing 3 of the 4. The only one that got off was the one the deckhand was fighting. We finishedday with 1 sail and 8 dolphin.<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">







<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">







<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">







<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Day 4 The sails started to come to life. Leaving the marina the captain starts heading the opposite direction of the rest of the fleet. Started worrying about what was going on. Lines in 45 minutes later. First sail on 10 minutes after that. Had to doubles on during the day. They went 6for 8 on sails.<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><o>







</o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">







<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Day 5 The bite got better but the fish would not stay hooked. We went 4 for 9 on sails. One small cow and one small yellow fin. Action all day long.<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">







<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">







<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">







<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">There was nothing better than coming back to the house after fishing all day sitting on the back porch watching the sun set in the Pacific eating fresh Mahi Mahi. We had Mahi cooked every way we could think of Tuesday - Saturday for dinner, and some lunches also. We gave our left over fish to a driver that we used while we were there. He was great. He picked us up at the airport, and drove us everywhere we wanted to go for the week. He was never late and spoke perfect English. He owned is own travel agency so he always hadideasfor us to do when we were not fishing.<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">







<o></o>


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Awesome report, cool pics and some good looking sails.:clap:clap:clap


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Thank you SIR for a great report....thats what i like to see on here......looks like a great time was had......again thank you!

BTW DEM are big azz sails


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Great report! How much does a trip like this cost?


----------



## Pursuit24 (Feb 22, 2008)

Here are links that I used to book everything.

Here is a link to the house we stayed in. http://www.vrbo.com/17355 You can find many boats to fish out of Los Suenos they also have a hotel on their site.http://www.stayincostarica.com/


----------



## slipsinker (Apr 28, 2009)

Great report... Went to Los Suenos in Jan.08 words cannot describe the time we had..... The country was beautiful, the fishing was great, the people were awesome..... Can`t wait to go back... Thanks for the post and pics, just what I needed on a cold, windy day like today....


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Good lookin pics! Thanks


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice report man! Costa Rica does have some big sails and that one is freakin huge! I've been about 7 or 8 times and have family from there. I can't wait to go back!


----------

